# Ncaa '10



## TCShelton (Jul 11, 2009)

Got my copy preordered, ready for pick-up Tuesday.  Anybody else?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 12, 2009)

I did want to get it but instead I bought Guitar Hero "Metallica" and reserved my copy of "Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2" I loved NCAA 09 though


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 12, 2009)

same here TC


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 13, 2009)

tom playing ncaa is no excuse to not be at work defending our country..remember that.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 14, 2009)

I will say that NCAA is the best football game hands down. They make it for the Wii but I am just not sure how good it would be. However, I will say that for the next month absolutly no progress will be made because our WM will be leading his team to the BCS. 

THANKS TOM!!!!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm about to go pick mine up now...


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sic em!!!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well....I need a review!!!!


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 17, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Well....I need a review!!!!



Pure awesomeness.


----------

